
Show HN: Unstyle – App that removes styles, scripts, ads from websites - lukeaskew
https://unstyleapp.com/
======
taychen
Definitely something I didn't know I wanted! Haven't tried it but it looks
great. I think you should explicitly say in the description that users will
save on cellular data/roaming fees as a main use case.

------
Rainymood
Brilliant idea. I had this idea myself but I love your execution. It's
awesome! My idea was to 'provide a service that makes websites as light as
possible (while still user friendly)'

------
marssaxman
Brilliant idea. Can you package it as a Firefox plugin?

~~~
Nadya
Use Ghostery, NoScript, or uBlock to disable Javascript/downloading certain
files. Then add a rule for "*.css" to block any CSS being applied.

Optionally, without using any addons, disable Javascript under your Firefox
settings. Then press press Alt to bring up your Menu Bar and under "View" go
to "Page Style" and select "No Style". (Or "LeftAlt, Shift+V, Shift+Y,
Shift+N")

You may be interested in Readability:
[https://www.readability.com/addons](https://www.readability.com/addons)

~~~
marssaxman
Sure, that's pretty much what I do already. I just thought it'd be nice to
have the one-stop package offered here.

